# How long does it take for a 190 invitation?



## Mucker2012 (Sep 14, 2012)

I submitted my completed EOI today.

I have met all the criteria (Skills assessed, points (60), and SS from Vic gov).

The SS from the VIC gov was the last thing I was waiting to come through which came through this morning so I submitted the EOI.

Why question is, with the EOI now submitted and with already having SS I have heard I should automatically get an invitation, is this correct?

And my main question is does any know or have experience of how long this now take for the invitation to come through?

I only have 1 month left on my 417 visa so I need ASAP you see.

thanks,


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

Mucker2012 said:


> I submitted my completed EOI today.
> 
> I have met all the criteria (Skills assessed, points (60), and SS from Vic gov).
> 
> ...


Call up VIC directly and explain them your situation. Request them to inform DIAC to send the invite. Vic generally is quite slow with all the things.


----------



## Mucker2012 (Sep 14, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Call up VIC directly and explain them your situation. Request them to inform DIAC to send the invite. Vic generally is quite slow with all the things.


I am doing that right now. They sent me an email saying that I had to mail them back my EOI number so they officially nominate me. Once they have done this how long does it normally take?


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

Mucker2012 said:


> I am doing that right now. They sent me an email saying that I had to mail them back my EOI number so they officially nominate me. Once they have done this how long does it normally take?


No idea. They might take time. That's why call them up, mention your EOI number and explain your situation and request them to issue invite ASAP.


----------



## Mucker2012 (Sep 14, 2012)

Just spoke to them and mentioned what you said about them taking ages and saying mine needs doing ASAP. they said it took ages cause there was a limit on the amount of nominatinons they were allowed to make in July and August and it has now changed.

he said they should have easily nominated me within a month and he actually says it is likely to be within the week. he then said when the aus gov receive the nom he understood that the invitation comes through straight away. This is awsome news and hopefully means I can apply for the visa next week!


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

Mucker2012 said:


> Just spoke to them and mentioned what you said about them taking ages and saying mine needs doing ASAP. they said it took ages cause there was a limit on the amount of nominatinons they were allowed to make in July and August and it has now changed.
> 
> he said they should have easily nominated me within a month and he actually says it is likely to be within the week. he then said when the aus gov receive the nom he understood that the invitation comes through straight away. This is awsome news and hopefully means I can apply for the visa next week!


VIC takes ages to approve an SS. This has been since years. Lets not relate it with the skill select thing. Yes there was a limit on number of State nominations last month and the month before.
What i am talking about is the time for them to process things. After you acceptance the only thing they need to do is inform DIAC and DIAC sends you invite the next moment. I do not understand why would it take a week for them to do this activity. 

Thats the reason i said VIC is very slow. You send them an email and their automatic system replies after a week and then an actual officer will reply after couple of weeks


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

Folks,

I have invited for 190 and my invitation will be lapsing on Jul 2. Can anyone tell me that if I have gotten the invitation there will not be any issue in rules change if they change rules ?

Moreover should i apply as soon as possible or I can apply on Jul 2 as well ? I mean is there any difference who apply early and who apply near to the lapse date of invitation.

Please guide me i am waiting for some documents to apply.


----------

